# Gates open! (Abel Sisters, Nooks Cranny, Kicks)



## JanaLafoy (Mar 26, 2020)

My island is open for guests! 
The Abel Sisters are open and Kicks is in the plaza, but Nooks is still the basic shop.
I'm not asking for anything in return, but if you have a pear or mango to spare, I'd appreciate it! 
I ask that you don't pick or dig up any of my flowers. My native fruit is cherries so feel free to take some home, in moderation of course. If you see a fruit that you don't have, just ask! Most of my non native fruit is in short supply while I build my orchards so please understand if I can only part with one for now. 
I also ask that you be careful when running around the flowers! I've been working hard on my island so there are paths for you to walk/run on. 

I think that's enough rules lol. 
My Dodo code is GWCSW. Just leave a comment if you plan on visiting


----------



## Kenners (Mar 26, 2020)

Heading over now - thank you!


----------



## JanaLafoy (Mar 26, 2020)

Kenners said:


> Heading over now - thank you!



You're welcome!


----------



## cicely (Mar 26, 2020)

JanaLafoy said:


> My island is open for guests!
> The Abel Sisters are open and Kicks is in the plaza, but Nooks is still the basic shop.
> I'm not asking for anything in return, but if you have a pear or mango to spare, I'd appreciate it!
> I ask that you don't pick or dig up any of my flowers. My native fruit is cherries so feel free to take some home, in moderation of course. If you see a fruit that you don't have, just ask! Most of my non native fruit is in short supply while I build my orchards so please understand if I can only part with one for now.
> ...



I'll try to visit! Thanks!
Also, sorry to disappoint but mangos aren't in this game  Maybe someday.


----------



## JanaLafoy (Mar 26, 2020)

cicely said:


> I'll try to visit! Thanks!
> Also, sorry to disappoint but mangos aren't in this game  Maybe someday.



Ahh! I thought they were in this game. Thanks though!


----------



## Kristen. (Mar 26, 2020)

JanaLafoy said:


> My island is open for guests!
> The Abel Sisters are open and Kicks is in the plaza, but Nooks is still the basic shop.
> I'm not asking for anything in return, but if you have a pear or mango to spare, I'd appreciate it!
> I ask that you don't pick or dig up any of my flowers. My native fruit is cherries so feel free to take some home, in moderation of course. If you see a fruit that you don't have, just ask! Most of my non native fruit is in short supply while I build my orchards so please understand if I can only part with one for now.
> ...



Can I come as well? I can bring pears and peaches


----------



## encrown (Mar 26, 2020)

Id like to visit! thank u!!


----------



## axo (Mar 26, 2020)

I'd like to visit, and I'll bring some pears with me!


----------



## JanaLafoy (Mar 26, 2020)

Sorry about that guys! Looks like the server decided to quit on me. The new Dodo code is GWCSW!


----------



## Cirice (Mar 26, 2020)

Thank you for opening ! I will come shop a little around ~


----------



## JanaLafoy (Mar 26, 2020)

Kenners said:


> Heading over now - thank you!



Hey, the new code is GWCSW! Sorry about that!


----------



## Kristenn (Mar 26, 2020)

Thank you so much! I'd love to come and bring fruit for ya


----------



## artisansystem (Mar 26, 2020)

I'll be there soon, thank you so much!


----------



## Maiana (Mar 26, 2020)

Hello! I'd love to stop by <3 I am Maiana from Pok'omokko!


----------



## Kristenn (Mar 26, 2020)

spiritslive99 said:


> I'll be there soon, thank you so much!



I'm Kristen from Lavender!


----------



## artisansystem (Mar 26, 2020)

Oh, looks like you're all full-- I'll check back in in a bit!


----------



## JanaLafoy (Mar 26, 2020)

Hey everybody! I'm getting a lot of people coming in so please be patient!


----------



## Kristenn (Mar 26, 2020)

not letting me come due to nook phone interference 

- - - Post Merge - - -



JanaLafoy said:


> Hey everybody! I'm getting a lot of people coming in so please be patient!



okay no problem!


----------



## Sloom (Mar 26, 2020)

I'll try and head over if that's alright!
understandable if you don't want me though, uhh we really do be finding out why 8 players weren't allowed to visit a town at once in the old games tho lol


----------



## TastyBells (Mar 26, 2020)

Incoming! Thanks for opening your island, Jana. Tasty from Hawkins. EDIT: FULL


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 26, 2020)

I'll be headin on over in a few minutes with some pears, thank you! Austin from Fort Abbot


----------



## Alicia (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi, I'm Alicia from Acorn and I'll be trying to visit soon! Thanks for letting everyone visit!


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 26, 2020)

Where should I drop the pears? Thank you!
Well, says it's full, I'll wait a little then head over


----------



## Kenners (Mar 26, 2020)

No worries! I got everything I wanted. Thank you so much!


----------



## JanaLafoy (Mar 26, 2020)

Hey y'all I'm currently full! I will let y'all know when slots clear up! Thanks for being patient.


----------



## Cheybunny (Mar 26, 2020)

I'd like to visit! Ping me when you're ready for me hun! <3 thank you for doing this! Is it ok to tip with TBT?


----------



## JanaLafoy (Mar 26, 2020)

Yes it is! Just keep an eye on the form for openings!


----------



## axo (Mar 26, 2020)

thanks so much for hosting! also thanks everyone for the group photo


----------



## JanaLafoy (Mar 26, 2020)

chees4mees said:


> thanks so much for hosting! also thanks everyone for the group photo



You're welcome and thank you too!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey y'all, the first group is leaving now if you wanna get ready to come over!


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 26, 2020)

Alright, on the way!


----------



## Rosie Moon (Mar 26, 2020)

I’d like to come please! :3


----------



## lunachii (Mar 26, 2020)

Let me know when I can come over ^u^


----------



## Raiseh (Mar 26, 2020)

heading over


----------



## Vallarris (Mar 26, 2020)

I'd like to come if that's alright. Can you ping me if there's room?


----------



## JanaLafoy (Mar 26, 2020)

There should be some slots open if y'all wanna try and come!


----------



## Cheybunny (Mar 26, 2020)

On my way (hopefully!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I keep getting interference ;w;


----------



## tattycat (Mar 26, 2020)

If you're still open I'd love to come by too!

---
pls lmk whens lots are open!


----------



## JanaLafoy (Mar 26, 2020)

I have slots open, sorry it's not letting y'all in


----------



## Cheybunny (Mar 26, 2020)

Ooh okay it let me in this time! <3


----------



## PinkCrayon (Mar 26, 2020)

gonna try to visit now! :^o

edit: it's full D^x will try later


----------



## karleraven (Mar 26, 2020)

im gonna try and drop by now


----------



## artisansystem (Mar 26, 2020)

Full again  Let me know when some more slots open up!


----------



## Maiana (Mar 26, 2020)

Thank you for allowing me to visit your town! Your town is beautiful >w< Keep up the amazing work~! <3


----------



## JanaLafoy (Mar 26, 2020)

spiritslive99 said:


> Full again  Let me know when some more slots open up!



I'm sorry you keep missing the openings! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Maiana said:


> Thank you for allowing me to visit your town! Your town is beautiful >w< Keep up the amazing work~! <3



You're welcome and thank you!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And we're full for now! I'll post once this groups leaves!


----------



## Ireuna (Mar 26, 2020)

Would like to drop by also


----------



## CyberAli3n (Mar 26, 2020)

Hello! I would love to visit but it appears that its full haha 
Let me know when its not full so I can visit. I will take some pears!


----------



## kayleee (Mar 26, 2020)

I’ll try to stop by as well once someone leaves!


----------



## JanaLafoy (Mar 26, 2020)

Someone is leaving now if y'all wanna try!


----------



## EpiDemic (Mar 26, 2020)

if there's some free slot again, i would love to visit you


----------



## JanaLafoy (Mar 26, 2020)

Got another one leaving!


----------



## tinysaiph (Mar 26, 2020)

If there's a free slot open, would you mind if I came over?


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks for letting me visit, sure was one pretty town! It was amazing how neat everything was!


----------



## karleraven (Mar 26, 2020)

online kicked me out, will you be opening again cause there was a few more things at ables i had my heart on


----------



## Alicia (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks for having me over, your island looks really great!


----------



## JanaLafoy (Mar 26, 2020)

*ATTENTION:*

Hey Guys! I appreciate y'all all wanting to come over and I'm sorry the server crashed! I didn't think this post was gonna get that popular. I'm gonna do another Dodo code but by DM's only. So if you wanna come over DM me and I will give you the code. Gonna keep it to 4 or so at a time to avoid overloading the server, thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



GreatUsername said:


> Thanks for letting me visit, sure was one pretty town! It was amazing how neat everything was!



Thank you! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



karleraven said:


> online kicked me out, will you be opening again cause there was a few more things at ables i had my heart on



Yes! DM me for the Dodo code!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alicia said:


> Thanks for having me over, your island looks really great!



You're welcome and thank you!


----------



## Rosie Moon (Mar 26, 2020)

Your island is super pretty! Thank you for having me! ^^


----------



## JanaLafoy (Mar 26, 2020)

MysteryMoonbeam said:


> Your island is super pretty! Thank you for having me! ^^



Thank you, I've been working hard!


----------



## Mac DeMarco (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi, I can bring over some pears, lmk if you're still accepting visits pls!


----------



## JanaLafoy (Mar 26, 2020)

Mac DeMarco said:


> Hi, I can bring over some pears, lmk if you're still accepting visits pls!



DM me and I'll put you in line for the code!


----------



## monhogee97 (Mar 26, 2020)

Hello, may I come with some pears!


----------



## kazyrock (Mar 26, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## CovisGod (Mar 26, 2020)

May I come please?


----------



## JanaLafoy (Mar 26, 2020)

*If you want to visit, DM me so you can be put in line!*


----------



## mayorhyuna (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi! Sent you a PM


----------



## maxii (Mar 26, 2020)

sent a pm! <3


----------



## JanaLafoy (Mar 26, 2020)

*Hey this was fun everyone! I'll post again later to have people open!*


----------

